# Nahsville Squat



## TBone (Mar 6, 2007)

I was down there this weekend chilling out in the park in front of the library and some dude came up and asked if I was hopping freight and told me about some other riders that have a squat around the downtown and church st. area. He gave me directions and said he would be right back and he never showed back up. Just wondering if anyone has any info on this because I'm probably going down to see LOC when they play nashville and would like to hit this up.


----------

